# Bring it on....



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2004)

It's another year and while the last was the best in a very long time...it's time to bring it on!

My year in review...moved back to Indiana, I've lost 60lbs this year (scary I know!) and I started running in June (actually, I've done several races now.)  The big bang for this year?? Marathon training (doing the Indy Mini in May and barring any injury will be doing the Chicago Marathon in October (all of which is not too shabby for someone who was once over 300lbs!)  In the process of this, I'd like to lose another 30 or so pounds.  With all the training, I'm going to be working hard to maintain my lean mass.  So far I've been successful.  After I get my marathon fix, a friend who competes would like to see me compete in 2005.

I'm following the diet that Leslie is doing.  I wondered if it would be okay for me with having alot more to lose that most and corresponded with the person that set it up and he gave me the thumbs up.  So far so good but it's only been a couple weeks.  I do best with low carb and the refeeds allow me to maintain mileage with runs.

I guess that's it for now.  I decided to start a journal again for the support and ass whooping that it needed at times.  Weight training has been slacking lately but will get back online this week.  I'm a far cry from my former self and it's kinda cool that people do not recognize me now.  Typical response is holy shit or where'd the rest of you go.   Time to kick into high gear again!

Time for bed!
Heather


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2004)

60lbs in year!!!!  Excellent work!  Best of luck to ya in 2004


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Heather~ hey sweetie!!!! I'm so proud of you! I bet you look so amazing!!
Good Luck with your marathons & all of your goals. I know you will ROCK!!!

Happy New Year!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 2, 2004)

In order to be successful you have to find out which diet works best for you.   People respond differently to differnt programs plus you being a marathon runner it sounds like your nutritional requirements will be much different then a female that struts her stuff on stage.  So experiment and finds out what works for you..


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Hammer!  

Good to see you back online again and with a journal!!  Excellent first posts with great results!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey everyone!!! Thanks for peeking   I was concerned about low carb with the running but do know some who do it and manage to keep up the miles (I'm not so much concerned about speed.)  I will keep up with the refeeds and will adjust accordingly as I see necessary.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 2, 2004)

i would switch to a more 50% carb 35 % protein 15% fat for what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Heather~ I Run a lot-- I go jogging (3-4 miles) about 3 to 4 times a week, and the other days I walk about 2 miles. Anyway-- I have to eat about 100grams of carbs the day I run--always consuming it before (about 3 hrs before)...thats just how it works for me though!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey guys! I really appreciate the input and am doing some thinking about my nutrition.  I always do better/feel better on low carb but certainly understand the implications it may create with my training.  So would moderate carbs be more effective?  That is where I've lost the majority of my weight, then plateaued for two months and was able to kick start again with low carb/refeeds.

I've not been this close to where I want my body to be in a very long time and want to do what will get me there and allow me to sustain the running. It makes me nervous to be so close and I realize that I could be trying to rush it.  I just need a thump on the head and eat "normal" but that scares me.  It's hard to say but I guess I'm afraid that I will get fat again.  I'll stop it right now (crappy thinking!!!!!)  

I've been so emotional today...not sure what's wrong with me...lol

I should also mention that I stopped the Depo shot after two years of being on it and my body will not be back to "normal" for a while.

ACK....going to do some reading!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 2, 2004)

It's all individual...I run about 30 miles total, 5 days a week, and I do fine on low-carb.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2004)

Okay..no more whining. I do not know what my problem was yesterday.  I yelled at Abby (my doggie) and she did nothing (well she barfed on my blanket but could not help it.)

Anyhow... I'm over whatever that emotional crap was!  I absolutely respect the opinions of the people on this board so am restructuring my diet.  For now, it will be a higher protein, mod carb, mod fat until we start training as a team the first week of Feb at which time I will reevaluate (read: add more carbs.)

Why am I up so early??  

Oh..did I mention I get my bday dinner today!!!! I still don't know where I want to go...my choice, parents treat


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2004)

Last night's dinner ended up being Applebee's  It was a pleasant cheat day!  Yesterday I spent an hour revamping and meals will be pretty much the same everyday with the exception of interchanging protein sources.

1: 3/4c oats, 1/8c pecans, 3 whites (Abby gets the yolks for her dry skin)
2: veggie omelette (Denny's was out of fruit) 
3: 2 scoops whey, 1/3c coconut milk, 2T benefiber
4: 4oz tilapia, 1c broc, 2T steak sauce (yum!)
5: small apple before bed

snack: 2 SF jello cups/2T cool whip 


No workout today...lots of stuff going on with church on Sundays for this month so it will be my off day for that time.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay..just did a decent post....net died..here's the short version:

Meals:
1: 3/4c oats, 1/8c pecans, 1 scoop whey
2: 2 scoops whey, 1/3c coconut milk (addictive stuff) 
3: 4oz tilapia, 1c broc, 1/4c mozz, sm apple
4: 4oz chx, 1c broc

snack: 2 SF jello cups/2T cool whip

Workout: upper body circuit

Started Labrada Charge today.

Off to read


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2004)

Short version as usual:

Meals:
1: 3/4c oatmeal, 1/8 pecans, 4 whites
2: 4oz chx, 1c broc, 1/4c mozz
3: 2 scoops protein, 1/3c coconut milk
4: CHEAT 
5: some type of protein before bed (this never happened!)

Workout:  2 mile run, 10 min stairmill, 30 min bike

I have to get my mileage back up to par...marathon training starts in a month  I realize it sounds sick but I am so excited!  They closed the field on Jan 03.  A record registration for the City of Indianapolis.  Did I mention that part of the race is around the Indianapolis Motorspeedway??? As a NASCAR fan, I am just beside myself to know that I'll be on the track.

Ramble over


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2004)

Humpday 

Meals:
1: 1 yolk, 4 whites (was not hungry)
2: 2 scoops protein, 1/3c coconut milk (love this stuff!), 2T benefiber
3: taco salad (minus shell) This had made me so burpy/gassy I could barf 
4: 4oz chx, 1oz mozz, 1 small apple
5: 2 scoops protein, 2T half and half, 2T benefiber

Workout: 3 mile run, 25 min on bike

I'm trying to keep up with some sort of cross training.  I didnt mention that I am hoping to do the local triathalon in June hence the biking.  The local one is ¼ mile swim, 12.4 mile bike, 3 mile run.  The bike and the run I've got no problem with but I'm not a strong swimmer.

Anyhow...got to get ready for church!

Happy trails 

oh...what are thoughts on leg training with the running and biking that I'm doing? I've not been training with weights since I started running.  The definition is coming along nicely but should I be lifting (lower weights perhaps?)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2004)

Today I've been soooooooo tired 

Meals:
1: 1 yolk, 3 whites, 1/2c oats, 1/8c pecans
2: 4oz chx, small apple, 2T light ranch
3: 2 scoops protein, 2T benefiber, 4T half and half
4: 1 can albacore, 2T light mayo, small apple
5:  ????

Workout: not sure if this will happen today.  My whole body just feels tired so I may take the night off.  I have a meeting at 6pm so I'll see how I feel when that is done.  EDIT: did not go to the gym.

Later!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

Wohooo!! I'm so happy to see you starting up a journal again 
WOW, 60 lbs in a year! That is freakin awesome!!  You are my hero! So, when will we see some new pics  

I'lll be watching!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey girl. Thanks for checking on me! I need that now and then  I'm used to handle the immigration stuff at the hotel so I'm going to do some research and see if I can find things that may help you.  I'll keep you posted! 

Today I was dragging again..not sure why.  Well, hormones are out of whack.  Stopped the depo shot and not sure really what my body will do as a result.  Time will tell.

Meals:
1: 2 yolks, 4 whites
2: 2 scoops protein, 2T benefiber, 4T half and half
3: 1 can albacore, 2T light mayo
4:  *Edit: Ate at Olive Garden...3 helpings of salad, 2 breadsticks, stuffed chicken (chicken breast with italian cheese..not much cheese in there.) Only a couple bites of noodles and I watched them eat their Tiramisu while I sucked down water.* 

I've not been super hungry today which is why the food is scarce.

Workout:  Upper body circuit (must get moving)

Yeah for the weekend.  Tomorrow is my cheat day and one of my clients gave me a tin of treats (late Christmas gift.)  She rocks and is an AWESOME baker.  I've been good and stayed out of it for now but look out tomorrow when I get home


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

Enjoy your treat & Have a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks Stace   Today's my cheat day and I'm enjoying   No workout today either but holy cow it's supposed to be 40 tomorrow so I'm planning an outside run after church 

I am finding out that my body is out of whack from the depo shot (stopping them actually) but it's been comforting to find out that others have felt similar things.  Thank goodness I live alone (poor doggie though) lol

Happy Saturday!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey honey   Kudos to you babe for your awesome w8 loss, WOW, that's excellent 


Can your doggie spend the night with a friend til you feel better 

Can't help ya out with the depo, was always "au naturelle" but "this too shall pass", as they say


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Katie  I promise that poor Abby has not been harmed   She's just a doll and I'd be lonely without her!

Today's not off to the best start:

Meals:
1: 2 slices leftover pizza (small saus and veggie pie), 1oz peppermint brick 
Truly do not have others planned yet but will be making food for the week.


Workout 
I'm going to the gym after church since Mom is not joining me for morning service.  I'm going to ride the bike and then maybe do a 2 mile run.  I MUST MUST MUST increase mileage.  I keep saying but only doing a half witted effort.  The outside run intended for today will not happen.  It's very windy and the thought of windburn is not appealing.  

Off to shower.

*Edit:

Workout: 2 mile run, 35min bike

Meals:
2: 1/2c oats , 1/8c pecans, 1 egg
3:  tortilla chips w/ cheese and salsa, peppermint bark-couple pieces, fudge, cheese popcorn, lucky charms, probably something else I missed.

I have no idea what happened here but I binged.  Not done this in forever.  I need to rethink something.  Thought I had it all together for change but NOPE!

I'm so mad at myself but need to just get over it and move on!

*


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Hammer  It sounds like you had a nice cheat day yesterday  Now what's the left over pizza about  It's okay though, just make sure the other meals will be better 

I hope you'll have a good workout after church  I'm teaching a 60 min spinning class tonight and I plan on kicking some butt


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 12, 2004)

01/12/04

Edit for yesterday. I suck 

Meals:
1: 1 can albacore, 2T lt. mayo, 1 apple
*2: reg turkey guac sand at Quiznos, 1 oz chocolate*  

I know I will not eat enough today.  I had nothing this morning and my first meal was about 1145am.  Bad I know. I will plan for tomorrow better.

Workout:
40 min run *(3.7 miles completed) felt awesome!*


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Thanks Katie  I promise that poor Abby has not been harmed   She's just a doll and I'd be lonely without her!
> 
> Today's not off to the best start:
> ...



Hi Hammer!

Just doing some catching up with Journals.  Let's see, I agree with the last statement.  "Moving on" is a great idea bc/ if I stayed mad evertime I messed up this last week, I would not even be alive.  I would've died of "Purpleness"!  

Wow!   That run, 2 miles in that weather of yours!  I can barely go to my car the other day, let alone run it!  Actually, at my nephew's BB game, I had to go start my mother's car per her order and it was approximately 75 yards.... I RAN so frickin' fast... trust me!  

You're doing awesome, Heather!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Heather!

Don't worry about yesterdays slips! It happens to all of us, you just need to get it out of your system and stop thinking about it! 

You've accomplished sooo much, that's what you need to remember  And how you want to take it to another level!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you both so much  I truly do not know what triggered that but I've talked with some very close friends today and am not beating myself up over it now. My body is so out of whack due to hormonal stuff that it sucks.  Sadly, I have no idea how long it will take to "fix" itself.  That is NOT my excuse for yesterday but something that I have to deal with.

Something cute.  My doggie (Abby) just jumped in my lap for a snuggle.  She does not do that very often anymore. She's miss independent 

I better head back to work (came home to eat!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 12, 2004)

P.S...I should add that I'm not insane enough to run outside right now   I'm so working that treadmill!  We officially start training as a team on Feb 07 at which point I will be forced back outside!  Doing a 10 mile run on the treadmill is NOT an option.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 13, 2004)

01/13/04:

Meals:
1: 1/2c oats, 1/8c pecans, 1 egg, 1 white, 1c skim milk

Let's just say that I must go back to not keeping any junk in the house.  I used to only get what I wanted for cheat day and either throw out leftovers or give them to my parents by Sunday morning.  I've been bad about that over the holidays....I WILL be sending stuff over to them.


Workout:
35 min power walk @ 3 incline and 25 min on the bike


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 13, 2004)

EDIT:  I have cleaned the leftover junk (aka Christmas goodies)out of my cabinets.  It's in a trash bag in the shed  No more B.S.

Oh and a few from the running team are "making" me get back outside tomorrow.  ACK! It's supposed to snow.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

smart move for junking the junk hun! you can do it! 
Best of luck!
running in the snow not something I would be doing. lol


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> running in the snow not something I would be doing. lol



Me either   I'd much rather not but they will not take no for an answer.  They agreed to only 3 miles.  It'll be my fastest time ever I bet 

And thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

01/14/04:

Not feeling well today.  Was nauseated all morning and was finally just able to eat.

Workout will not happen today.  Will do a longer run tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> EDIT:  I have cleaned the leftover junk (aka Christmas goodies)out of my cabinets.  It's in a trash bag in the shed  No more B.S.



although you'll probably still have junk days, it might be a bit more discouraging if it's not right in the house.  I find that if I have to go out in the cold to get it, I usually opt not to.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 01/14/04:
> 
> Not feeling well today.  Was nauseated all morning and was finally just able to eat.
> ...



hope you get feeling better hun!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks girl! Whatever it was seems to have passed! I think it was a blessing in disguise because I would have been running outside in 35 MPH winds.....   My dog wont even go out to potty! lol

Hi NT! I normally do not keep that crap in the house but it was gifts from clients.  It's now all gone..every last bit of crap in the trash.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Thanks girl! Whatever it was seems to have passed! I think it was a blessing in disguise because I would have been running outside in 35 MPH winds.....   My dog wont even go out to potty! lol



those are some strong winds!! heck I think Id take them over this -30F weather though  

hope you have a good day hun


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Thanks girl! Whatever it was seems to have passed! I think it was a blessing in disguise because I would have been running outside in 35 MPH winds.....   My dog wont even go out to potty! lol



Hiya Hammer!

Tell you the truth, I wouldn't even have a heartbeat in that weather!  


Otherwise!    I love your journal and I really am glad you're back!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

Good Morning Hammer 

Still feeling better I hope


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 17, 2004)

Morning and happy Saturday   I join you from NW Indiana...home of the freezing rain  I REALLY wanted to run outside this weekend so fingers crossed for tomorrow.  I've had a really bad week but I'm planning today for next week's meals.  I've also decided to take no cheats for two weeks.  That will jump start things again and clean out the crap from my system.  It will also put me ready to start fresh with half marathon training. 

More soon.....Abby is pacing so outside we go


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 18, 2004)

01/18/04:

It's Sunday, the COLTS are going to kick some bootay *edit:  they bit it!!!* and we are having some rough lake effect snow!  I'm starting a detox of sorts this week..nothing outrageous but it will involve no cheat day for two weeks.  My hope with that is that I will be content with one cheat meal a week after that.  It will be on days with long runs (which start on Feb 07.)  Stocked the kitchen and cleaned out any remaining processed crap that remained.

Meals:
#1: 4oz lean beef, 1/2c black beans, 1/2c diced tomatos, 2oz mozz cheese
*#2: string cheese (1), 1oz almonds
#3: same as one but added 2 c greens
#4: 1c Carb Countdown milk, 1T PB 
* 

Meals are way off today....did eat until 1pm today so there will only be two or three today.

No workout today.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 18, 2004)

Okay..I tried the carb countdown milk.  It reminds me of the powdered milk we drank as kids when we were out of "real" milk.  Not bad and will work to satisfy milk cravings


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 19, 2004)

More friggin snow! It's pretty but I do not like having to be out in it!!!  

01/19/04:

Meals
#1: 2 eggs, 1/2c mushrooms, 1c skim milk
#2: 1oz almonds
#3: chx caesar salad, 1 breadstick 
#4: SF fudgesicle
#5: 4oz lean beef, 1/2c black beans, 1/2c tomato, 1oz mozz, 2T light sour cream, 2c greens
#6: 1/2c SF pudding


Probably no workout..maybe upper body at home. I have to clean house tonight...deep cleaning so that may be it!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> More friggin snow! It's pretty but I do not like having to be out in it!!!



tell me about it!!  its storming here since late last nite... arghh not looking forward to tramping through it this afternoon.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi Jen  

01/20/04

Meals
1: 2 slices WW bread, 1T RF PB, 1T SF jam, 1c skim
2:  2 SF wafers
3:   Bad stuff happened here! 
4: beans & rice, 2T lt sour cream
5: same as 1 except w/ 2T RF PB

Workout: Never happened...out looking for a Gala outfit (work benefit this weekend)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 22, 2004)

01/21/04:

I'm struggling, work is not ideal right now and I got bumped to the second page  

I could really use someone that is willing to help me get my head surgically removed from my tail end.  I need to get myself out of "diet" mode and stop obsessing about food.  

But the good news..I got a really cute haircut (ala Alyssa Milano) 

Meals
1: 2 slices high prot/WW bread, 1T PB, 1T SF jam, 1c milk
2: veggie wrap, 1c tomato tortellini soup, 3pc SF candy
3: 1/2c oats, 1/8c pecans, 1c milk

*EDIT:

Treat: 2T cool whip (shared with doggie..really it was her treat but I got some) 

I'm tired of my own bs, excuses and unmotivatedness (is that a word?)  I am MAKING myself weigh in on Saturday morning.  I am MAKING myself run outside next week and MAKING myself get over it  *


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 22, 2004)

Side bar: I've gotten so many compliments about my hair today that my head now officially does not fit through the door


----------



## katie64 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi honey, just bumping this up for ya, I want to hear about your marathon training, plus I just wanted to say hello


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey girl   We actually start training next weekend.  Thank goodness! It's been 30 below windchill all week and the snow keeps coming in barrels!  Who knew it could snow being that cold!

This past week was good.  Back where I need to be with my nutrition and not being obsessive.  Scale is again on a downward shift (2lbs this week.)  Just read my last post..lmao at myself!  I am over it though but still not outside running! 

I must get ready for church! I love singing in church....with everyone else around me I sound good


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Hammer, good to have you back


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 7, 2004)

*So it begins.......*

Training for the half marathon started this morning to the tune of 2 inches of snow! The buggers bet that I wouldn't come (I've nicely avoided running outside since November!) I promised that I'd brave the weather when the program started.

It was a nice and easy 4 mile run in 2 inches of snow and wind.  Overall not bad though! I feel good but I am chilled to the bone (sitting in my fuzzy robe now) and am heading for a warm shower.

I will be enjoying some oatmeal pancakes very soon too 

HAPPY SATURDAY!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Heather!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey sweets! 

I keep forgetting to pick up a new training log so I'm tracking here until I get one 

Saturday:
4 mile run

Sunday:
Off

Today:
3 mile run
25 min bike

I'm sticking with the set training schedule and cross training with the bike to get ready for the Tri.  I'll eventually head to the Y to start swimming too.

Nutrition has been in check (finally!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 11, 2004)

02/11/04:

Training: 3 mile run

*need new shoes bad! Feet were cramping and I blistered  Driving to south bend this weekend for some new ones! I have to make it another 8 miles with these before then.

Nutrition: 

Yesterday was a rest day.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Heather you are doing great!!!!! 
STAY WARM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Stacey   It's hard running in the cold but I warm up quickly.  It's the after part when it's hard to break the chill!

2 miles today
5 miles tomorrow

Rest saturday! (buying new shoes!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 17, 2004)

This weeks training schedule:

Monday: 3 mile run, 25 min bike (new shoes)
Tuesday: off
Wednesday: off (edit..I'm exhausted and my body is reminding me of this!)
Thursday: 3 mile run, 30 min bike 
Friday: 6 mile run
Saturday: 2 mile run, cross training of some sort
Sunday: 3 mile run (easy)

That's it folks  as if that's not enough 

Edited 02/19/04


----------

